# Slingshot Shooting Tube Review With 3/8 Steel



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*[background=rgb(206, 206, 206)]1st attempt tore the side of the can due to an improper throw. 2nd attempt accomplished a shot all the way through an unopened can. A Campbell's soup can is very tough and this is proof that the small diameter Tex Shooter Tubes are at the top of the heap. For you hunters you can get a clean hit but I don't hunt except the occasional snake or a rat. [/background]
[background=rgb(206, 206, 206)]The Original Pickle Fork Shooter powered with small diameter Tex Shooter Tubes and Raycarl's Super Sure Super Pouch.[/background]*

*http://youtu.be/WPJ7Lf6tjiA*


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

good shot!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Shot the noodles outta that one, chief.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

great shooting. i would be scared shooting a moving can that close.
"excellent source of vitamin A"


----------

